# TiVo asks customers about live iPad streaming



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting read for those who have or are going to get an iPad:

TiVo asks customers about live iPad streaming


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

While I love the idea I still find hotel Wifi services far too expensive.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

jonphil said:


> While I love the idea I still find hotel Wifi services far too expensive.


Depends on the hotel ... free wifi is starting to become more common. Only issue though is would their be enough bandwidth! Also, I'd be more interested if they didn't go down the "there is one media access device and its name is iPad" route


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

totally agree. ipad's are far too expensive at the moment. You can get a comparable notebook for the same or less money.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Except a notebook isn't comparable, but let's no go there...


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

jonphil said:


> ipad's are far too expensive at the moment.


I very nearly ordered one a few minutes ago at £149 plus a 2 year data contract. Then came to my senses and realised I don't actually have a need for one.


----------



## sammyh25 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great idea. Was streaming TiVo to my iPad in Hong Kong a few days ago using Slingbox and it worked really well, even with a painfully slow hotel connection Even better if I could ditch the middleman and stream directly from TiVo.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

richw said:


> I very nearly ordered one a few minutes ago at £149 plus a 2 year data contract. Then came to my senses and realised I don't actually have a need for one.


T-Mobile offered me one for £99, until I worked out how much I would be forking out per month for the data contract.

Like you I came to my senses before hitting the buy button.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

jonphil said:


> While I love the idea I still find hotel Wifi services far too expensive.


Free is more common than not these days.


----------



## HinckleyScott (May 2, 2003)

tdenson said:


> Free is more common than not these days.


It is a bit ironic that the "Motel 6" type places are much more likely to offer free WiFi than any of the nicer chain hotels "Hilton/Sheraton/etc", which tend to charge $10-$20/day.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

FWIW, TravelLodge recently announced they were dropping their WiFi charges.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

ColinYounger said:


> FWIW, TravelLodge recently announced they were dropping their WiFi charges.


But I doubt they'll have the bandwidth for everyone (or perhaps at most one person) to be streaming at the same time!


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

deshepherd said:


> ! Also, I'd be more interested if they didn't go down the "there is one media access device and its name is iPad" route


The big issue here is only Apple can build iPads so they are built to a particular spec whereas android runs on underpowered tablets as well as ones capable of displaying video. If android was a particular standard then maybe it would be supported more but can you imagine the threads consisting of people with cheap android tablets not being to stream video?

I'm no apple fan but I do have an iPhone and iPad, and I knew from the outset all apps would work on them. My mate bought a cheap android tablet and he doesn't even have access to the app store and most apps won't run on it even when he copies them on.

I know android users bang on about why iPad?.... VHS was more common than Betamax but for quality Betamax won hands down, popularity isn't necessarily synonymous with quality


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been thinking of going back to the S1 once I'm out of contract. If they implement this, I'm keeping it!


----------

